
Curl Goez Parallel - sandebert
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/07/22/curl-goez-parallel/
======
abhchand
The curl project continues to be a fantastically run project

\- It has stayed focused on one problem area, and only providing enough
functionality to solve that set of problems (fancy way of saying it hasn't
bloated)

\- It is well documented and new features are well communicated

\- When it does add features, the maintainers are features slowly and focus on
quality. This is also in part because curl is such a fundamental tool that a
lot of other software that relies on it would break if it wasn't rock solid

Just check out the length of the PR for this "simple" change of making the
functionality parallel:
[https://github.com/curl/curl/commit/b88940850002a3f1c25bc648...](https://github.com/curl/curl/commit/b88940850002a3f1c25bc6488b95ad30eb80d696)

------
naikrovek
This seems like an incredibly useful feature, and until I read this, I assumed
that cURL already did parallel transfers.

------
MuffinFlavored
How was this done before, GNU parallel + curl?

